# Got some fresh morel mushrooms at work a few days ago...



## AllenOK (May 10, 2006)

And they're freaking HUGE!  Here's a pic:







That's a full-sized sheet pan that the morels are on.  One of my coworkers put her hand in the shot for scale.


----------



## thumpershere2 (May 10, 2006)

WOW! Allen, those are great. So what ya going to make with them.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 10, 2006)

and how can i get in touch with your purveyor? No but seriously, those are incredible.


----------



## AllenOK (May 10, 2006)

<hush>I think it was an "under-the-table-deal" with a local mushroom hunter</hush>

I probably won't be making anything with them.  I work in the "cold side" of the kitchen, Garde Manger, cold salads, sandwiches, hor d'ourves, desserts, etc.  It's the "hot side" of the kitchen that uses them.


----------



## Constance (May 10, 2006)

Oh, man! Those are so beautiful they make my eyes water!!!


----------



## fluteplayer (May 10, 2006)

I haven't seen morels like that in 25 years since I moved from Illinois! Good luck and tell us how you did them!


----------



## ironchef (May 10, 2006)

Very nice. One of my all time favorite mushrooms.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 10, 2006)

those are so cool will someone please post how to make some recipes of them

some recipes that you think i will like ( if you know me long enough here you know the type of food i cook and like )


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (May 11, 2006)

With mushrooms like those, i wouldn't do too much, they are so delicious and expensive they need to be the showcase and not mixed with tons of other flavors. simply toss them with some pasta with EVOO and a little parm or lightly saute them and serve them alongside of a steak or veal. Sure, there are many recipes and i'm sure you will get many, but like i said, with something like those, let them compliment themselves, they are the star.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 11, 2006)

sautee at what temperature and just coat em with olive oil salt and pepper?

to serve with steak i mean.

are they difficult to clean? because i have access to buy these.

it looks like they would be a b*tch to clean.


----------



## Mylegsbig (May 17, 2006)

ttt

to the top


----------



## AllenOK (May 18, 2006)

The chef ended up slicing the mushrooms into rounds, and sauteing them with some onions and peas and tossed them with a funky-shaped pasta and Alfredo sauce.  It was good.


----------



## Constance (May 18, 2006)

That does sound good, Allen!


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2006)

those are morels on steroids.

butter and bread crumbs are all you need.


----------



## AllenOK (May 19, 2006)

They grow big around here, if conditions are right.

Another board I frequented a couple years ago was dedicated to Morel mushroom hunters here in MI.  One guy had an avatar of himself holding up two morels that were over 8" tall!


----------

